# Empfehlung Schlauchboot + Motor



## Made327 (15. August 2021)

Petri allerseits.
Wie es der Threadname schon sagt suche ich ein/e Schlauchboot/Empfehlung. Am besten im Set mit einem dazugehörigen E-Motor. Da ich von dieser Thematik in diesem Sinne keine Ahnung hab, wende ich mich an euch. Das Boot sollte in der Länge 1,60m bis 1,80m sein. Camouflage wäre ein Traum. Der E-Motor sollte evtl auch stark genug sein, um ihn mal an ein Ruderboot zu verbauen, in dem 3 Personen sitzen die mal eine Runde drehen wollen. Schön wären Empfehlungen von Leuten die Ahnung haben bzw. selber eins besitzen und die sagen können "ja da hast du einige Jahre dein Spaß dran." Preis sollte max. bei 600€ liegen. Gerne auch niedriger, wenn die Qualität stimmt. Ich hoffe ich greife nicht zu hoch mit meinen Erwartungen bzw. zu niedrig mit meinem Budget. In diesem Sinne einen schönen Rest Sonntag noch und danke im Voraus für die Antworten. 
Lg Made327


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (15. August 2021)

Moin Made!
Also doch, du greifst mit deinen Erwartungen zu hoch und mit deinem Budget deutlich zu niedrig.
Ein kleines Belly Boot geht noch für €600, da ist sogar noch Luft, aber ein E-Motor, der auch ein Ruderboot mit 3 Personen antreiben kann, liegt mit Batterie iwo bei ca. €1500 und mehr.
Das sage ich als jemand mit einem 3,05m Bombard Schlauchboot mit 6PS Motor.
Also entweder mußt du deine Ansprüche runter schrauben oder dein Budget erhöhen, aber definitiv genauere Angaben machen, wie und wo du fischen willst.


----------



## ragbar (16. August 2021)

Unter 2m würde ich bei einem Schlauchboot nicht gehen.
So ab 2.4m kann man was mit machen.


----------



## Thomas. (16. August 2021)

Camouflage habe und wollte ich nicht, meins ist das Gegenteil und Rot(2m), und alles bis aufs Echo gebraucht zusammengesucht und seit über 4 Jahren mehr als zufrieden damit.
die gesamtkosten lagen Komplett bei ca. 600€ alles zusammen, Boot, Honda 2PS 4-Takt, Minn Kota E-Motor, Echolot Dragonfly 4 pro + Tablet und Akku und Koffer, sowie Anker, Weste und sonstiges.
kam alles aus Ebay-Kleinanzeige und dauerte ca. 6 Wochen bis ich alles zusammen hatte und selbst das suchen hat Spaß gemacht, wenn man den Anhänger( Ebay-Kleinanzeigen) noch mit rechnet komme ich auf unter 1000€


----------



## Made327 (16. August 2021)

Hi, erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ja also da Schlauchboot an sich wollte ich nur zum Karpfenangeln nutzen in Seen bis 30/40ha. Aber an sich sind das ja recht schlechte Nachrichten.  Woran würde es bei dem Motor den hapern?  Also in Verbindung mit dem Ruderboot. Es muss nicht schnell sein. Man muss nur ankommen.  Ich hatte gedacht, ich hol mir (beispielsweise) ein iBoat von imperial baits mit einem Rhino VX18 Motor.  Und das könnte klappen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. August 2021)

Das könnte klappen ja. Kenne beide Produkte zwar nicht aber du brauchst noch einen Akku und die sind leider nicht Grade billig.


----------



## Justin123 (16. August 2021)

Was genau hast du den damit vor? Willst du dir das 160er Iboat kaufen nur um im Budget zu bleiben?

Schau dir mal die Sportex Boote an. Die sind relativ günstig und brauchbar. Motoren sind vergleichsweiße auch günstig, Rhino 54lbs gibts um die 250. Der wird sicherlich genug Power haben dein Boot anzutreiben, allerdings wird der auch wieder mehr Strom verbrauchen. 
 LIfepo4 wäre zu empfehlen die kosten aber auch ne stange Geld. Carplounge ist da momentan auch relativ günstig bzw am günstigsten.

Was die Batterie angeht, warum Lifepo4 usw solltest du dich mal im Intenret belesen. 

Ich fahre mein 250er Sportex Shelf ohne Kiel (also schwierig mit gleitfahrt) mit einem 28 lbs Motor und komme so auf unegfähr 6kmh höchstgeschwindigkeit auf größter Stufe. Mit einer Adler Sunrise 120 Ah, die wiegt 24kg und kostet ca 90 Euro. Zum Vergleich bei Carplounge ksotet die 100 Ah PWR Lifepo4 595 Euro wiegt aber nur 12 kg ist wesentlich kleiner und kann mehr Strom abgeben bzw die Spannung länger halten bzw weiter entladen werden als eine Bleibatterie aber da bin ich kein Experte, deswegen besser im Internet belesen.

Sehe gerade Sportex hat die Preise für die Boote wohl auch etwas anziehen (müssen) bin mir sicher nur 450 oder sogar 419 im Angebot fürs 250er bezahlt zu haben. Kostet jetzt 519.


----------



## Made327 (16. August 2021)

Hi, oh, ich vergaß.  Karpfen Angeln. Loten, Füttern, auslegen.. Ja mehr oder weniger. Ich hab mir 600€ als Limit gesetzt. Ich dachte, das wäre ausreichend bei einem 1,60m oder 1,80m Schlauchboot mit einem E-Motor der die Ruderbootsache gebacken bekommt.


----------



## Made327 (2. September 2021)

Hi,  also ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen vorerst nur ein Schlauchboot zu kaufen. Motor und Batterie werde ich denn zu Weihnachten nachbestellen. 
Nun nochmal die Frage an euch.. Ich hab jetzt 2 Stück die mir vorschweben. Hätte aber gern nochmal eine andere Meinung gehört.

Sportex Shelf 200
oder 
Omega 210

Danke im voraus für evtle Antworten!


----------



## Aalborger (17. September 2021)

Moin, kommt auch drauf an für wo gedacht? Nordsee,Ostsee binnentümpel oder Hochsee!
Meine Erfahrung zeigt:schau nach gebrauchten Schlauchbooten von namhaften Herstellern.da sind reichlich drin günstig und mit einigem Zubehör,geh mal an Spots wo Angrr mit Schlauchis sind,was sagen die,welche Erfahrungen haben sie gemacht.
Ich persönlich würde größere und mit Holz oder Aluboden bevorzugen das man auch im stehen Angeln kann.Slipräderfür den Strand (cool)
Ruten Halter.
Gruß Philip


----------



## Aalborger (17. September 2021)

Ich habe schon Solarbatterien AGM in Industrie Qualität gebraucht gekauft 150ah 70€ halten sehr lange ! Super laufen auch nicht aus aber sauschwer


----------

